# new dog bed for our senior



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

We picked up a new "dog" bed for our senior boy, he is 12+. I couldn't find the link at Costco, but here is it on Amazon. BUT -- the price at Costco was only $52.99.

Amazon.com: Adult Trifold Hide-A-Mat Twin Folding Mattress, Navy: Home & Kitchen

It is a larger size -- I believe almost twin. 2 sections are plenty for him. I just propped one end up. I am going to figure out if we can cut a section to make it shorter and pick up another and do the same, will have 3 beds for him. 

He is experiencing arthritis issues in his hip and now spine too. This is nice and thick and cushy, yet supportive. He is having a little difficulty with his crib mattress, I think due to the vinyl covering being too warm and also with the air in it, it is harder to walk on so he isn't using it as much (but the cats are loving that one).

This one really seems to work very well. The price is really good too, compared to some beds running $130+. If I get another, it will be about $106 for 3 beds, so about $36 each.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is a great bargain. Hope your idea of cutting it up so you have 3 beds works.


----------

